# I found a baby bird that can't quite fly yet, what do I do?



## Wreth (Jun 9, 2010)

Halp!


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Shoot it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

You don't want to know what I'd do.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You don't want to know what I'd do.


 I like you.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

Call a veterinarian.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Feed it to a cat.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, if you've already touched it, it would be best if you gave it to an animal shelter

Or I guess if you think you can, try and take care of it, but I dunno about that

Your best bet would be to give it to a shelter if you've touched it


----------



## Wreth (Jun 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well, if you've already touched it, it would be best if you gave it to an animal shelter
> 
> Your best bet would be to give it to a shelter if you've touched it


 

This is what I intend to do, it's just choosing a shelter that will actually try and rehabilitate it rather than put it down isn't easy. I don't know which ones do which.


----------



## Eske (Jun 9, 2010)

Technically, you're supposed to leave it, keep an eye on it for a few hours, and take it to a local vet/shelter or call the animal shelter if the parents haven't returned within that time span.

If you have experience with baby birds (this thread says quite clearly that you don't), you can take care of it.  Otherwise, take it to a vet.  I doubt they'd put a baby bird to sleep, since that costs money and it would actually be cheaper to care for it.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah I don't like to take it without the parent, but it just was sitting in the middle of a path on the ground in the woods. I almost stepped on it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 9, 2010)

Eat it.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 9, 2010)

Feed it by regurgitating your lunch into its beak.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh FFS OP.  You SHOULD put the bugger back where you found him.


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2010)

Slap it vigorously with your wang.


----------



## Cat Jordan (Jun 9, 2010)

1) Put bird in your mouth.
2) Close your mouth.
3) Chew.
4) Swallow.

Or take it to a shelter I guess :3


----------



## Wreth (Jun 9, 2010)

Crisis averted. I took the bird back to where I found it, in hopes of finding the mother. I opened my hand, and it just just flew up into a tree. I guess the little guy was just tired or something before.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Why? You could have had yourself a tasty little snack.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Crisis averted. I took the bird back to where I found it, in hopes of finding the mother. I opened my hand, and it just just flew up into a tree. I guess the little guy was just tired or something before.


 
Good riddance, they're little pains in the ass to raise.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Good riddance, they're little pains in the ass to raise.


 

Yeah, I didn't want to have to look after it myself.

Odd that it could fly, but when I found it, it was sitting in the middle of a dirt path, and flew only a foot or so each time I got near it. Even when I tried, and managed to catch it to see if it was injured it flew justa  foot or so.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

EDIT: If it can fly, you should have trained it to kill people as your pet. o:


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> EDIT: If it can fly, you should have trained it to kill people as your pet. o:


 
lol, hunter-killer sparrow.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> EDIT: If it can fly, you should have trained it to kill people as your pet. o:


 
Only if it's a Bloodwing.


----------



## Conker (Jun 9, 2010)

When I was in a similar situation, I decided to let my cat outside and see what would happen. 

Nature is a cruel cruel bitch :V


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 9, 2010)

I found a baby bird when I was younger once. I tried to feed it and care for it and make it strong enough to fly. 

It died. 

I would recommend against that route.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I found a baby bird when I was younger once. I tried to feed it and care for it and make it strong enough to fly.
> 
> It died.
> 
> I would recommend against that route.



Trying to teach it how to fly by duct taping its feet to a car hood was bound to end badly.  Silly CK.

"Wait, how fast do they usually fly?"
"I don't know, jet planes take off at like 200 MPH, so..."
"Right, flooring it then."


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Have sex with it.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Have sex with it.


 Typical furry response


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Typical furry response


 Typical stupidAspieDragon post.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Typical stupidAspieDragon post.


Nope, just plain stupid


----------



## Icky (Jun 9, 2010)

You people suck. :[


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 9, 2010)

Tashkent..why would you eat it, I thought you only vored mice, not baby birds too...

Of course, dip it into melted chocolate, leaving it's beak open so it can still breath would make a nice little dessert.

Tash, best idea ever, hows about you and me catch some mice and some baby birds, then dip the Mice in ketchup or HP Sauce, then do the chocolate thign witht eh birds.  Then get drunk and watch England thrash America at the footie on saturday!


----------



## Icky (Jun 9, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Tashkent..why would you eat it, I thought you only vored mice, not baby birds too...
> 
> Of course, dip it into melted chocolate, leaving it's beak open so it can still breath would make a nice little dessert.
> 
> Tash, best idea ever, hows about you and me catch some mice and some baby birds, then dip the Mice in ketchup or HP Sauce, then do the chocolate thign witht eh birds.  Then get drunk and watch England thrash America at the footie on saturday!


What the fuck.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> What the fuck.


 This is why you don't pay attention to morons, Icky.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Tashkent..why would you eat it, I thought you only vored mice, not baby birds too...



All small animals are fair game.



			
				Tomias_Redford said:
			
		

> Of course, dip it into melted chocolate, leaving it's beak open so it can still breath would make a nice little dessert.
> 
> Tash, best idea ever, hows about you and me catch some mice and some baby birds, then dip the Mice in ketchup or HP Sauce, then do the chocolate thign witht eh birds.  Then get drunk and watch England thrash America at the footie on saturday!


 
Excellent idea, except the football part, I'd rather watch Patrick Troughton fighting the Cybermen.


----------



## Icky (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is why you don't pay attention to morons, Icky.


I know, I was kinda hoping the update to vBulletin 4.0 would have gotten rid of the idiots.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> All small animals are fair game.


 BECAUSE YOU'RE LIKE TTLY A FOX, RIGHT? ^________________________^


Icky said:


> I know, I was kinda hoping the update to vBulletin 4.0 would have gotten rid of the idiots.


 If anything, I think it is drawing them out more.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If anything, I think it is drawing them out more.


 
It looks more like Gaia now. Reminds them of home.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is why you don't pay attention to morons, Icky.



What mormons?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 10, 2010)

You can try to take care of it... if you know what you're doing. If not, give it to an animal shelter.

My dad brought some owl chicks home once, I took care of them. They died when they're almost fully grown because someone choose to fumigate the house... It was a really sad day for me. 

So even if you know what you're doing, the best thing is to send them to an animal shelter.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> You can try to take care of it... if you know what you're doing. If not, give it to an animal shelter.
> 
> My dad brought some owl chicks home once, I took care of them. They died when they're almost fully grown because someone choose to fumigate the house... It was a really sad day for me.
> 
> So even if you know what you're doing, the best thing is to send them to an animal shelter.


 


Zoopedia said:


> Crisis averted. I took the bird back to where I found it, in hopes of finding the mother. I opened my hand, and it just just flew up into a tree. I guess the little guy was just tired or something before.


 
ITT: More evidence that people can't read.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

Fry it up with some leeks and garlic butter. Mmmm.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 10, 2010)

I've found birds that couldn't fly before and I just take them to pet stores. Pet store owners usually know what to do for the bird in situations like this. If you can't do that it's either find and animal shelter or do the deed yourself.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

What kind of bird was it?


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Crisis averted. I took the bird back to where I found it, in hopes of finding the mother. I opened my hand, and it just just flew up into a tree. I guess the little guy was just tired or something before.


 If you've touched the bird, returning it to the mother is somewhat pointless imo



szopaw said:


> It looks more like Gaia now. Reminds them of home.


Gaia didn't always look the way it does now, but the new layout of _Gaia_ kills me too
The site itself gives me a headache at times


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If you've touched the bird, returning it to the mother is somewhat pointless imo


 
I don't think it works like that for birds. They don't follow scents.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

I suggest you give it to a vet. Try to touch it as little as possible, as the mother won't take it back if it smells like humans. Show the vet where you found it and maybe they can return it to its mother.



szopaw said:


> I don't think it works like that for birds. They don't follow scents.



No, it's true.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't think it works like that for birds. They don't follow scents.


 I'm not entirely sure how it works either, I'm somewhat going off information my dad told me years ago

We used to have birds and their nests and whatnot around our house


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not entirely sure how it works either, I'm somewhat going off information my dad told me years ago


 


atrakaj said:


> No, it's true.


 
Oh well, perhaps. I know that birds push out chicks that are somehow handicapped or late in developement. But that may be the reason why a person touched them to begin with.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Oh well, perhaps. I know that birds push out chicks that are somehow handicapped or late in developement. But that may be the reason why a person touched them to begin with.


 
We're not talking about your past as a catholic vet preist here.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We're not talking about your past as a catholic vet preist here.


 
I don't think the priests touch retarded kids. I mean, if god doesn't love them, why would they?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't think the priests touch retarded kids. I mean, if god doesn't love them, why would they?



If God doesn't love them, then there's nothing wrong with hurting them.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 10, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What kind of bird was it?


 

Some kind of tit.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If God doesn't love them, then there's nothing wrong with hurting them.


 
A christian would never hurt people. What are you implying!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

szopaw said:


> A christian would never hurt people. What are you implying!



I'm implying exactly what you're sarcastically denying. Crusades and all.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm implying exactly what you're sarcastically denying. Crusades and all.


 
But the priests don't hurt young boys. They're showing them alternate lifestyles. They're gay rights activists.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But the priests don't hurt young boys. They're showing them alternate lifestyles. They're gay rights activists.



Except that God hates fags.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Except that God hates fags.


 
GASP! That's it. If they turn into fags, they can lead a crusade against them. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

szopaw said:


> GASP! That's it. If they turn into fags, they can lead a crusade against them. It all makes sense now.



Religion making sense? It's the apocalypse. Time for the Final Crusade.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> ITT: More evidence that people can't read.


I didn't see that before...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> I didn't see that before...


 
Because you didn't read the thread. Come on, it's not even 3 full pages long. It's like 10 minutes :V


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 11, 2010)

Stick it in your bum.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Stick it in your bum.


 
...This should be a bannable offense.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 11, 2010)

Kill it. Birds are fucking terrible.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 12, 2010)

Nvm,can't delete posts so yeah.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Call a veterinarian.


 
Vegetarians are good for nothing.

Oh, you said veterinarian...  never mind.


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

Guys, can we just let this thread die? 

Too many sad, disturbing memories.

Also Tomais: I fucking hate you.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> Guys, can we just let this thread die?
> 
> Too many sad, disturbing memories.
> 
> Also Tomais: I fucking hate you.


But he said HP sauce!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> Guys, can we just let this thread die?
> 
> Too many sad, disturbing memories.
> 
> Also Tomais: I fucking hate you.



_Hate is in the air..._


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> _Hate is in the air..._


 
icwutudidthar


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> icwutudidthar


 
Luckily I didn't use an overused meme.

O Rly?


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Luckily I didn't use an overused meme.
> 
> O Rly?


ya rly

ur so funy with ur bird puns


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> ya rly
> 
> ur so funy with ur bird puns


 
Ah, then you only see half of what I did there.

So no, not rly.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well, if you've already touched it, it would be best if you gave it to an animal shelter
> 
> Or I guess if you think you can, try and take care of it, but I dunno about that
> 
> Your best bet would be to give it to a shelter if you've touched it


 


This is a myth, the mother will take it back. if it has all of it's feathers and is a fledgeling put it under a bush and watch a while- the mother should return. If not, get it warm [sock with rice in it] and get it in to a ehab ceneter such as animals in distress immidiatley. If you have it overnight you MUST keep it warm [not too hot] and you should dropper some warm pedialite[sp?] into it every 20 minutes until dark and start again at dawn.


If you want it cared for take it to animals in distress.


EDIT- Saw that the little one made it home okay. When you find little birds with feathers, they are usually learning to fly so just leave them-the mother is near. I'll leave the post, since it is good info for others, and since it' the same basic thing you do with any orphan.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

its just the circle of life mayn.....



eat it.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

kill it


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 14, 2010)

you should marinate it in a fine wine sauce.
then sprinkle with garlic.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

ITT Insensitive douchebags don't know how to read


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> ITT Insensitive douchebags don't know how to read


 
So you had a bird die at some point in the past or something. It is okay, 

life moves on.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> So you had a bird die at some point in the past or something. It is okay,
> 
> life moves on.


No, I actually haven't had one at all yet.

I'm just tired of the HURR DURR EATING BIRDS IS COOL bullshit.


----------



## Tally (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> No, I actually haven't had one at all yet.
> 
> I'm just tired of the HURR DURR EATING BIRDS IS COOL bullshit.


 
But the more times it is posted, the more original and funny it is!


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> But the more times it is posted, the more original and funny it is!


You should know, you're a fox. 

But seriously, why is there so much of this crap? Birds are small and bony, and what meat they have is tough from flying.* So why does everyone think that all birds = food?

*chickens and turkeys are obvious exceptions.


----------



## Tally (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> You should know, you're a fox.


 
Oh. Ok. I see how it is.

Well, I agreed with you at first, but you know what? I think I might actually have started adopting an appetite for birds.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh. Ok. I see how it is.
> 
> Well, I agreed with you at first, but you know what? I think I might actually have started adopting an appetite for birds.


Good luck catching one.

Oh, that reminds me: birds aren't exactly the easiest to catch for a meal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going to go out on a limb here...

a creepy, disturbing, and sad ledge.

I rescue birds. I've had all types of birds and even a pet european starling and sparrow. I've rescued finches, sparrows, starlings, pigeons, doves, cockatiels, parakeets, a falcon, mockingbirds, songbirds, parrots, etc...

I've had many live and I've had many die. 

if you find a baby bird do this:

1) does it have feathers?
           a)yes go to "3"
           b)no go to "2"
2) contact wildlife rehabilitator or the local lady that takes care of birds. she can usually be found on craigslist so just post it there. this situation is too complicated for a noob like you.
3) if it's a pigeon, sparrow, european starling, ringneck dove, parrot, or any domestic fowl you can raise it! if not, go to "2" because it's illegal and you'll be fined $500.
4) drip water down it's beak and force it to drink. 
5) if it's a sparrow or starling, soak dry cat food and when it's soft shove it down their throat.
6) if it's a pigeon, dove, or parrot go to petco and buy "baby bird food" follow the instructions on the package. 
7) it will probably die anyway
8 ) if it doesnt, are you ready to keep this bird for 12 years? it's not releaseable.

if it's sick. kill it. that is all you can do. better to kill it before it infects any other birds. usually birds like these will get mauled to death by other birds, so best to kill it asap.
if it's injured just give it seeds if its a seed-eater. if it's a starling, give it mealworms and bugs. it will probably die anyway or annoy you to death so best to call wildlife rehab.
if it's a parrot, sell it. 

and sparrows actually taste pretty good.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

But Icky, all birds are food. My cat told me so.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But Icky, all birds are food. My cat told me so.


 
Birds are food. 

Cats are food.

Everything can be eaten :V


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But Icky, all birds are food. My cat told me so.


Beat it with a broom.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Birds are food.
> 
> Cats are food.
> 
> Everything can be eaten :V


 Except fish. Fish are friends, not food. 


Icky said:


> Beat it with a broom.


 I gave it cat treats to congratulate it.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> No, I actually haven't had one at all yet.
> 
> I'm just tired of the HURR DURR EATING BIRDS IS COOL bullshit.


 
Well that is even worse. ho cares if someone wants to eat a bird. 

Things get eaten. That is how it works.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Except fish. Fish are friends, not food.


 
You have smelly friends :V
But I don't eat either cats or fish. They're still food though.
Dogs are food too.
I don't know if a sea-cucumber is food though. It seems too gross.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I gave it cat treats to congratulate it.


Aww,that's so nice that you shared.


----------



## Bir (Jun 14, 2010)

At least you found a /live/ baby bird. A nest got blown out of a tree in my yard... and well.... driveway funfetti, I guess..


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> At least you found a /live/ baby bird. A nest got blown out of a tree in my yard... and well.... driveway funfetti, I guess..


 
Some stray cat put a dead bird on my brother's car on a parkin lot once. It was disturbing.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 14, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Some stray cat put a dead bird on my brother's car on a parkin lot once. It was disturbing.


 
"You're next."


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> "You're next."


 
It might have been a warning. We were on foreign turf.

Also hey, I got my namechange, finally.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2010)

I raised an osprey once.
ThenI later gave it to a zoo because the area I was moving to required an exotic pet liscense.


----------



## Zontar (Jun 14, 2010)

Kill it!


----------

